# POD Squad



## Farie

Dearest admins and mini mods

Pretty please can we have this in here and chat and laugh together from the safety of LTTTC as we find the buddies are far to breezy and hopeful :rofl:
We are gathering here to either be preggers by Christmas or very very drunk!

Thankies in advance :kiss:


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE xxx :flower:


----------



## Lyns

Pretty pretty please :flow::kiss:[-o&lt; xxx


----------



## peartree

Hiya! I wasn't part of the squad, but can I join here? :flower:

I don't have a chance in hell of being preggers by Xmas, but I like the drunk. :haha:


----------



## Lol78

Can I join you ladies? I LOVE the idea of POD by Christmas. It's the only thing keeping me going right now - If I'm not pregnant at least I can drink myself stupid over Christmas! Then in Jan. I have a holiday booked, so the same thing applies then! I would FAR rather not being able to drink... but you have to find the positives.... :wine:

I hope you don't feel like I'm gate-crashing - tell me where to go if you'd rather keep it closed! :blush: It just so appeals to me this thread!


----------



## Lyns

The more the merrier - safety in numbers!!


----------



## Lol78

Lyns said:


> The more the merrier - safety in numbers!!

Or should that be "more who are merrier"?!! Let's hope not!


----------



## Lyns

Lol78 said:


> Lyns said:
> 
> 
> The more the merrier - safety in numbers!!
> 
> Or should that be "more who are merrier"?!! Let's hope not!Click to expand...

:rofl: - absolutely.....pregnant rather than p'd :drunk: IYKWIM!


----------



## jacky24

Can i join too please.... YES it is true i am actively giving it a GOOD old GO.. Im NEW around here you know so all the help from you ladies would be muchly appreciated........:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
My appointment is booked with Fertility doc for 9th Jan 2010:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lyns

:hi: Jacky.....welcome to POD life!


----------



## jacky24

Lyns said:


> :hi: Jacky.....welcome to POD life!

Thanks lyns.. I am here to learn.....:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chefamy1122

Do you have room for one more? :flower:


----------



## jacky24

chefamy1122 said:


> Do you have room for one more? :flower:

Im a fatty and they made space for me im sure they will let you come in..... :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lyns

chefamy1122 said:


> Do you have room for one more? :flower:

Of course.....:happydance:

And Jacky....I've seen your pics. You are NOT a fatty!


----------



## jacky24

Lyns said:


> chefamy1122 said:
> 
> 
> Do you have room for one more? :flower:
> 
> Of course.....:happydance:
> 
> And Jacky....I've seen your pics. You are NOT a fatty!Click to expand...

Just Teasing:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im a fatty though.... Gained 4 pounds in 10 days.... GET IN!!! AND IMO non of it is baby!!! :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Can I join, I have been putting in lots of practise for the drunk part all year long!!


----------



## tansey

Woooooohoooo lots of peas in the POD already :yipee:


----------



## maz

I can't work out what POD stands for ... am I being really dumb?


----------



## Sambatiki

Maz - Preggers or Drunk for xmas! xxx


----------



## helen1234

oooooo can i join in???? :flower:

whats everyones tipple, mines, vodka red bull, rose zinfandel, or guiness.
and chiken tikka kebab for after


----------



## maz

Aaaah - I figured drunk was in there somewhere, but couldnt work out the rest!! Stupid medication has made me daft!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Can I join??????????????? I LOVE the idea of being preggers by Christmas, but if not let's drink away and LIVE IT UP! :wohoo:


----------



## CareBear

Can I join too please? This cycle is my last chance to be preggers before xmas and I love a good drink so if not preggers will definately be drunk!


----------



## Redfraggle

Room for a little one?! 

I'm ambitious. I'm going for POD by the weekend!!! :happydance: 

Have we a logo????


----------



## Lyns

Redfraggle said:


> Have we a logo????

I tried but I'm rubbish and lost it while trying to stick it in my signature. I don't have one of these photobucket thingy's and i couldnt do it as an attachment.

So anyone else who is a bit handy with these computer things is welcome to have a go!

Bad POD, Lyns! :dohh:


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi All!! Can i join in? 

I'm having what Helen's having! Cheers!!


----------



## Bumbleby

What a fabulous idea one could make my year & the other is in consolation of a fruitless year 3! Please can I be a POD follower!! December could bring :bfp::bfn::cry::hugs::wine::happydance:

Maybe a list of who will be doing what could come in handy am pretty sure me & Mr Zin will be quite chummy by the end of christmas!

:dust: xxx


----------



## Lyns

POD report! :rofl:

Just so as you all know, I've had a rubbish day and therefore am having a little practise. I have a glass of :wine: in hand as I type! Wish I could practise the pregnancy stuff though!


----------



## dawny690

Me but you already know that :thumbup: :happydance: :hugs: :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Lyns said:


> I have a glass of :wine: in hand as I type! Wish I could practise the pregnancy stuff though!

Me too babe xxxx


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm on board!! we need a sparkly signature NOW!! :rofl:


----------



## Redfraggle

Oooh, loving the sparkly signature Rachelle!!! Got the link sp we can all share?? :flower:


----------



## Farie

Well hello my little PODlets!!

I'm glad to see your all well and cheery and getting into the :wine: spirit of this little gathering!
Nothing to report from me
Just keeping it real as they say! :haha: :haha: :haha:

So everyone likes this little thread yes? 
Def the more the merrier, lets just remember we are all cynical and jaded :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: and we all love the :wine: and :cake:

Snogs to you all


----------



## jacky24

Thanks rachelle for the blinkie... I like very much......
I have a Year end Function tomorrow can i have a bottle of wine tomorrow girls???????:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Lyns

Yes, Jacky....POD permission to get sloshed is hereby granted! :rofl:


----------



## jacky24

Lyns said:


> Yes, Jacky....POD permission to get sloshed is hereby granted! :rofl:

Thanks i am going to do this https://www.dvorak.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/drunk_women.jpg

And thishttps://therealrevo.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/drunkchicks.jpg:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## krissi

Ha Ha love it Jacky, well I had some practise for the D part of POD last night its the P bit I struggle with!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Sexy Biaaatches! 

Good to see everyone fully entering into the 'spirit' of things.... :rofl: 

Jiggy times coming up for me... euuurrgghhhh :sick: :muaha: But going on a works meal out on friday night.... so should be sufficiently :drunk: to do some :sex: 

Hope everyone is well! xxx 

https://www.funnypictures.net.au/images/drunk-girls-passion-motivation-gets-you-started-ha1.jpg


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: I too am good at the D part but not the P part xxxxx


----------



## krissi

Well I think it must be about O time (not really tracking cycles at mo) and its my bday on Tuesday so will be having lots of booze and hopefully BD!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - We will have a party on here too! :wohoo:


----------



## jacky24

I will bring my stock with
https://lh5.ggpht.com/_1v99y0xLJOM/SF8roMMN8KI/AAAAAAAAFN4/3IJw11hruTQ/DSC03555.JPG


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: bring on the party xxxx


----------



## dawny690

jacky24 said:


> I will bring my stock with
> https://lh5.ggpht.com/_1v99y0xLJOM/SF8roMMN8KI/AAAAAAAAFN4/3IJw11hruTQ/DSC03555.JPG

Can you send me the link for the siggy please or tell me what font you used please I want sparklee words :D xxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

It sounds like we may be prepared for the drinking part, but what about the testing part??????? Do we need some of these too? 
https://img.alibaba.com/photo/219121019/Offering_rapid_tests_like_pregnancy_tests.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## MissAma

Oooohhhhhhhhhh shinny! May I PRETTY please?!? Pregnant is less than less than likely -and judging after last month not even desirable till IVF- but after a year of holding out on Alcohol either to lose weight or to give the beans chances to stick I can use a drunken Xmas!

Oh ladies, at least if it's D at Xmas, it's the last Xmas we can drink in as we'll be very preggo or BFing next year at this time!

Jonnanne! Where did you find that pic?!? Where's that online shop?!? Looks like a POAS addict's paradise! I never had a yellow test! Or a square one! I want me all of those for Xmas!


----------



## krissi

Woohoo Jacky so thats my share what are you going to drink then?


----------



## Sambatiki

Jo - Has only gone and found a Chinese manufacturer of preggers tests :wohoo: :yipee:

https://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/251835615/Pregnancy_Test_strip_Kit.html

Note that the minimum order quantity is 1000000!!! I think we'd put them to good use!!! I might ask for a quote!


----------



## jonnanne3

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I was just looking for a picture with a load of pregnancy tests and that is the picture I found! I didn't go to a site! That is so funny!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: Maybe we need to buy some stock in it? :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

jonnanne3 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> I was just looking for a picture with a load of pregnancy tests and that is the picture I found! I didn't go to a site! That is so funny!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: Maybe we need to buy some stock in it? :rofl:

Hey hun am I seeing your siggy right? :happydance: I hope I have it right if not :dohh: and we can share the costs and the delivery of them tests samba :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

F*ck me I'd be testing everyday.... omfg.... it would be like heaven.....


----------



## tansey

I am due :witch: Christmas Eve! So for the in-laws sake I better be getting the P or the D could get very messy :rofl:

I too would love lots of pretty coloured tests!


----------



## Redfraggle

Sambatiki said:


> Jo - Has only gone and found a Chinese manufacturer of preggers tests :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/251835615/Pregnancy_Test_strip_Kit.html
> 
> *Note that the minimum order quantity is 1000000*!!! I think we'd put them to good use!!! I might ask for a quote!

 
I bet the POD squad could get through that lot in time for Christmas!!!


----------



## MissAma

What you mean the Squad?!? I can go through them! Just imagine, enough to pee on each of each colour and shape every time you go to the loo. No wait, we'd never leave the loo 'cos by the time we analyze the evaps on all of them we'd have to pee again!

Heaven!!!


----------



## dawny690

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## peekaboo

Hi all, is it ok to join this section? Looks like a fun group to be in. I had already decided to be really good this cycle (very limited alcohol, no crisps, only a teeny bit of chocolate) and if I have no luck to be very naughty over Christmas and throw all the 'rules' out of the window! 

I have to say though I didn't know what POD stood for at first (til I read through the threads). I was racking my brains to think what it could mean and you know what I thought? Pregnant on Demand!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tansey - :bfp: for xmas more like!! 

MissAma - I was thinking the same.... Samba with 100000 HPT's... Pig in shit! :rofl:

Peekaboo - :wave: Hiya :wave:


----------



## MissAma

peekaboo said:


> Hi all, is it ok to join this section? Looks like a fun group to be in. I had already decided to be really good this cycle (very limited alcohol, no crisps, only a teeny bit of chocolate) and if I have no luck to be very naughty over Christmas and throw all the 'rules' out of the window!
> 
> I have to say though I didn't know what POD stood for at first (til I read through the threads). I was racking my brains to think what it could mean and you know what I thought? Pregnant on Demand!! :rofl:

Are you sure you wanna be with the grumps? Most of us have been trying so long we say some nasty things and indulge in a spot of WMA (Whatevah Mental Attitude) so if you haven't been at the "on Demand" part for years lock your PMA in a box and run as many of us will be drunk and vicious in a month :)

Disclaimer: That is totally tongue-in-cheek and meant as self deprecating and not a serious jab at newcomers!


----------



## dawny690

MissAma said:


> peekaboo said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, is it ok to join this section? Looks like a fun group to be in. I had already decided to be really good this cycle (very limited alcohol, no crisps, only a teeny bit of chocolate) and if I have no luck to be very naughty over Christmas and throw all the 'rules' out of the window!
> 
> I have to say though I didn't know what POD stood for at first (til I read through the threads). I was racking my brains to think what it could mean and you know what I thought? Pregnant on Demand!! :rofl:
> 
> Are you sure you wanna be with the grumps? Most of us have been trying so long we say some nasty things and indulge in a spot of WMA (Whatevah Mental Attitude) so if you haven't been at the "on Demand" part for years lock your PMA in a box and run as many of us will be drunk and vicious in a month :)
> 
> Disclaimer: That is totally tongue-in-cheek and meant as self deprecating and not a serious jab at newcomers!Click to expand...

:rofl: love it missama xxxx


----------



## LeaArr

Even though I am not TTC until Jan, I am pretty cynical and jaded and will be partaking in the D part of POD this Christmas. Do you guys mind if I watch from the sidelines?


----------



## dawny690

I dont mind Lea :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MissAma

LeaArr said:


> Even though I am not TTC until Jan, I am pretty cynical and jaded and will be partaking in the D part of POD this Christmas. Do you guys mind if I watch from the sidelines?


Hey, cynical and jaded are all I'm asking for:haha: so please do!


----------



## LeaArr

MissAma said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Even though I am not TTC until Jan, I am pretty cynical and jaded and will be partaking in the D part of POD this Christmas. Do you guys mind if I watch from the sidelines?
> 
> 
> Hey, cynical and jaded are all I'm asking for:haha: so please do!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYY Lea!!!! xxxxx


----------



## CareBear

Ooooo loads of people joining in now love being cynical and jaded! Though got my fingers crossed at the mo, plus toes although I am indulging in a glass of wine or two tonight!


----------



## MissAma

CareBear you pass. I've read you C&J and it's a sight for sore BnB eyes! You can be C&J with the best of us WhateverMentalAttituders! 

It's not like we're not still trying. Sure we are. Oh oops... O pain, now for that mantra, what was it? Ah! "Must stay away from BDing when laying the eggy this month as it's right after mc and it's so sodding pointless anyhow!" I'm off to repeat that 60 times then take a peak at Alibaba's order form ;)


----------



## jonnanne3

dawny690 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> I was just looking for a picture with a load of pregnancy tests and that is the picture I found! I didn't go to a site! That is so funny!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: Maybe we need to buy some stock in it? :rofl:
> 
> Hey hun am I seeing your siggy right? :happydance: I hope I have it right if not :dohh: and we can share the costs and the delivery of them tests samba :rofl: xxxxClick to expand...

My siggy means that hopefully I will have a :bfp: with my first round of Femara! Sorry for the confusion! :blush:


----------



## dawny690

jonnanne3 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> I was just looking for a picture with a load of pregnancy tests and that is the picture I found! I didn't go to a site! That is so funny!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: Maybe we need to buy some stock in it? :rofl:
> 
> Hey hun am I seeing your siggy right? :happydance: I hope I have it right if not :dohh: and we can share the costs and the delivery of them tests samba :rofl: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> My siggy means that hopefully I will have a :bfp: with my first round of Femara! Sorry for the confusion! :blush:Click to expand...

:dohh: Sorry Im hopeful for you too hun you deserve it xxxx


----------



## helen1234

how many preg sticks, i'd be in my element.

my cbfm gave up asking me yesterday i said to oh, what am i going to pee on now. i got a puzzled look, they dont understand do they :shrug:


----------



## dawny690

helen1234 said:


> how many preg sticks, i'd be in my element.
> 
> my cbfm gave up asking me yesterday i said to oh, what am i going to pee on now. i got a puzzled look, they dont understand do they :shrug:

Why did it give up asking? I have one thats waiting for usage :D but men defo dont understand xxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

dawny690 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> I was just looking for a picture with a load of pregnancy tests and that is the picture I found! I didn't go to a site! That is so funny!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: Maybe we need to buy some stock in it? :rofl:
> 
> Hey hun am I seeing your siggy right? :happydance: I hope I have it right if not :dohh: and we can share the costs and the delivery of them tests samba :rofl: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> My siggy means that hopefully I will have a :bfp: with my first round of Femara! Sorry for the confusion! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Sorry Im hopeful for you too hun you deserve it xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Dawn! There are a lot of us in here that deserve it! You are one of us!!!!!!!! Good luck girl! :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

awwww I'm in....may I?????


----------



## dawny690

brumbar said:


> awwww I'm in....may I?????

Of course you can xxxx


----------



## dawny690

jonnanne3 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> I was just looking for a picture with a load of pregnancy tests and that is the picture I found! I didn't go to a site! That is so funny!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: Maybe we need to buy some stock in it? :rofl:
> 
> Hey hun am I seeing your siggy right? :happydance: I hope I have it right if not :dohh: and we can share the costs and the delivery of them tests samba :rofl: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> My siggy means that hopefully I will have a :bfp: with my first round of Femara! Sorry for the confusion! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Sorry Im hopeful for you too hun you deserve it xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dawn! There are a lot of us in here that deserve it! You are one of us!!!!!!!! Good luck girl! :hugs:Click to expand...

:blush: Thanks hun :kiss: good luck to us all or else whatever we say here over xmas might not be legible :rofl: xxxx


----------



## michelle&neo

hi can i join too plz sounds great xx


----------



## dawny690

As the saying goes the more the merrier or lets hope not merrier and just lots of bumps :D xxxx


----------



## jacky24

I get the idea we will be needing more https://sudsurf.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/my-booze.jpg

ANDhttps://1.bp.blogspot.com/_SdIfY98gXxU/R-fCBSe6vTI/AAAAAAAAA7U/623TbKbbu2Y/s320/party%2Bfood%2Bcopy.jpg


----------



## Redfraggle

I'm with you there Jacky!! :thumbup:


----------



## Farie

MissAma said:


> Are you sure you wanna be with the grumps? Most of us have been trying so long we say some nasty things and indulge in a spot of WMA (Whatevah Mental Attitude) so if you haven't been at the "on Demand" part for years lock your PMA in a box and run as many of us will be drunk and vicious in a month :)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I like that, so much truth and yet so funny!


----------



## krissi

I feel left out now I haven't peed on a stick in ages, will a twig do I am out of HPTs?


----------



## Sambatiki

Here borrow mine..... 

https://www.hainaultforest.co.uk/Twig-Beech.JPG

Great things about these is that they're reusable :rofl: But dont worry I gave it a wipe!


----------



## Farie

krissi said:


> I feel left out now I haven't peed on a stick in ages, will a twig do I am out of HPTs?

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Me too ... I still have my CBFM but haven't pee'd on a HPT for well over 8 months .... tragic for someone who's trying to get knocked up every month huh?!?!

Samba .. can I borrow that twig after? Pleaseeeeee :dohh:


----------



## MissAma

See girls, this is why one should never throw away used BFNs of course. For those CD3-but-need-a-twig moments.;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Faire - Fill your boots love! 

Miss - :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: xxxx


----------



## Lyns

MissAma said:


> See girls, this is why one should never throw away used BFNs of course. For those CD3-but-need-a-twig moments.;)

Haha....love it! Environmentally friendly POAS'ing! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lyns - Morning :howdy: :rofl:


----------



## MissAma

I say "never" but what I really mean is "seldom" to be fair.

I mean even I throw them. As soon as either A. I have an email a new 100 strips batch shipped from Amazon or B. I have another hissy fit about never wanting a baby, sod this, tralalala.


----------



## CareBear

I can't remember the last time I POAS I found it was a great way to make AF start! and guarantee that she would show her face ten minutes after POAS so it would be a completely waste BAH!


----------



## Chris77

Hey, I'm joining too!!!! :yipee:

And as mini-mod I demand to be let in. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## helen1234

dawny690 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> how many preg sticks, i'd be in my element.
> 
> my cbfm gave up asking me yesterday i said to oh, what am i going to pee on now. i got a puzzled look, they dont understand do they :shrug:
> 
> Why did it give up asking? I have one thats waiting for usage :D but men defo dont understand xxxxxClick to expand...

its first month without clomid see what my cycle does, i'm on cd30 now and still havent ovulated cbfm i think got exhauseted trying to figure my cycle out. so we'll have to see, i'm used to cd60+ lol,


----------



## Sambatiki

Helen - 60+ days!! I dont know how you cope!! :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

saved me a fortune in sanitary stuff :rofl:..

i was hoping my old condition may have gone away but think it may have come back. least i'll be drunk at xmas :)


----------



## dawny690

60 days take a look at my FF ticker if you think 60 days is a lot :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## Clueless

:hi: Can I join you lot too please? 

Though I may be starting the D part tonight :winkwink: OH is taking me out for dinner (for the first time in ages before you start thinking he's the romantic type) and neither of us wants to drive :rofl:

Mine's a large :wine: please...


----------



## MissAma

Tsk. What's with the good mood and the hopeful air of this thread?!? This is a very very poor show of WMA ladies. Sheesh!


----------



## Sambatiki

Dawny - Fuck me that is a long cycle! :shock: 

MissA - Sorry :blush: 

Helen - There is that :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Sambatiki said:


> Dawny - Fuck me that is a long cycle! :shock:
> 
> MissA - Sorry :blush:
> 
> Helen - There is that :rofl:

Yep I know :rofl: xxxx


----------



## tansey

Talking about buying sanitary stuff, DH went to the self-service in Tesco and the towels I asked him to get were too light to register that he had put them in the bag and he had to wait for someone to come along and help him with the problem, and there was a big queue who could all see what the hold up was. When the woman went to help him she said the problem is that we shouldn't have to pay for these :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tansey - :rofl: Bless him!


----------



## helen1234

dawny690 said:


> 60 days take a look at my FF ticker if you think 60 days is a lot :rofl: xxxxx

ugh dawn i know how you feel i think my shortest cycle without clomid was 60 something.

i want a sparkly blinkie where are they from, i'm not good at making them just good at stealing them :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Helen - https://www.sparklee.com/ You can make it on there!


----------



## tansey

Helen just right click on mine and click properties and copy it then add to sig.

Samba I know - poor thing! :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tansey - I think men get off lightly anyway! I mean we have to wear the bloody things!


----------



## tansey

I agree and the other day DH was saying that he read that i should be wearing tampons as they are better for me - errrr hello when did he become an expert on what suits my hole when the :witch: visits? Also why was he even researching this? :shock:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tansey - I nearly spat my coke out then!! How about he pop one up his japs eye??


----------



## helen1234

tansey said:


> I agree and the other day DH was saying that he read that i should be wearing tampons as they are better for me - errrr hello when did he become an expert on what suits my hole when the :witch: visits? Also why was he even researching this? :shock:

:rofl: my oh would choose the biggest they got and tell me to double up, just cos he thinks he's funnnnny:growlmad:


----------



## Sambatiki

DF has told me to use a toilet roll for my bucket.... bast*rd! :rofl:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi :hi:

Can I join?!?!?!? 

I have sweet FA chance of being preggo by xmas as DH isn't 'putting-out' instead playing MW2 all night!!! 
Now the drunk part I can do (very well - I might add) and will be starting this tomorrow night and then weekly until Dec 25th lol

I am then due to start IVF in January so will have to be a very good girl after that - drink filled xmas, baby filled new year!!

:kiss: to you all x x


----------



## noddysgirl84

Sambatiki said:


> Tansey - I nearly spat my coke out then!! How about he pop one up his japs eye??

OMG just read this at work and laughed so loud!!! Most people have gone home so I think I scared the sh*t out of the people left here!!


----------



## helen1234

noddysgirl84 said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> Can I join?!?!?!?
> 
> I have sweet FA chance of being preggo by xmas as DH isn't 'putting-out' instead playing MW2 all night!!!
> Now the drunk part I can do (very well - I might add) and will be starting this tomorrow night and then weekly until Dec 25th lol
> 
> I am then due to start IVF in January so will have to be a very good girl after that - drink filled xmas, baby filled new year!!
> 
> :kiss: to you all x x

sounds like a good plan to me :)


----------



## babymaybe

Well I was logging on to submit a woe is me post about my failed 5 rounds of clomid, my FS appointment next week with the notoriously shite local NHS, AF now due Chrimbo eve and my extreme jealousy of my friends BFP announcement - but I've decided instead I want to join the POD squad. 

I've hardly drunk anything all year and look where it's got me - nada, nowhere, sweet fa. So bring it on.........if you'll have me?

Chin chin!!:wine:


----------



## CareBear

Hi babymaybe I think you are welcome here as well especially as I know from first hand experience how rubbish you're FS is! How did you persuade them to let you have 5 rounds of clomid or have you started IUI with clomid?


----------



## babymaybe

CareBear said:


> Hi babymaybe I think you are welcome here as well especially as I know from first hand experience how rubbish you're FS is! How did you persuade them to let you have 5 rounds of clomid or have you started IUI with clomid?

Hey Carebear - how you doing? Drunk yet?! I had 5 rounds because on my 2nd round I ov'd before the scan. Clomid really sped my cycles up and I was ov'ing on CD11 and this cycle AF arrived cd21.
I was going to ask you and Noddysgirl what to expect at the appointment - I'm a bit worried about it especially if they tell me I have to have a lap as I'm really scared about the general and have a really weird phobia thing about bellybuttons - bizarre I know!!
Hope you're ok
:hugs:


----------



## CareBear

I'm ok thanks - not drunk yet lol want to stay up and watch Jonathon Ross so am hanging on before I start on the wine! I found my appointment was pretty useless as normal really! I think you will be offered a HSG (xray with dye being put through whilst you are awake) or a lap and dye. Because I had a lap and dye I then had another appointment with the consultant (Mr B!) to get the referal for IUI. If you have the HSG I think you will get the referal completed for IUI at this appointment ready to start once you've had the HSG - I'm not too certain about this bit this is just what I think but NG would be able to tell you more as she had the HSG and not lap and dye like me. I couldn't have had the HSG though I need to be knocked out for anything like this!!!

Hope you're ok too and don't worry too much about the appointment and have a good weekend! :hugs:


----------



## MissAma

Hey this is completely corrupting me! I am SO wanting a drink now and I shouldn't not for TTC reasons - DUH, snork, ROFL!- but because I am to lose weight not put it back on! Xmas day I will, I have to, I pledged here, no worries. But tonight?!? Already?!? You ladies made me crave booze more than I crave pregnancy tests and that is just WRONG!


----------



## jonnanne3

Damn..... I go away for 14 hours and look at what I come back to! A bunch of corrupted drunk ttc'rs! :rofl: I missed y'all ladies! I have 2 more days before I test and see that :bfn: I just don't feel it this month.... nor do I ever any month? Anyway...... I will be drinking a nice stiff drink Sunday if/when I get the :bfn: 
I hope you all had a great day..... It looks like you did! :hugs:


----------



## peartree

tansey said:


> I agree and the other day DH was saying that he read that i should be wearing tampons as they are better for me - errrr hello when did he become an expert on what suits my hole when the :witch: visits? Also why was he even researching this? :shock:

LOL! But at least he takes an interest! :haha:

Samba - spat your coke out? I nearly sprayed toast through my nose when I read your comment. :rofl:



noddysgirl84 said:


> I have sweet FA chance of being preggo by xmas as DH isn't 'putting-out' instead playing MW2 all night!!!

I think a lot of us can claim for compensation from these game companies. With my DH, it's thinking he's some sort of rock god with a plastic guitar-shaped thing. :rofl:


----------



## chefamy1122

Well ladies I am doing my part... I am still hung over from Thanksgiving yesterday..... 2 bottles of wine and half a bottle of port sounded like such a great idea at the time!!


----------



## Chris77

chefamy1122 said:


> Well ladies I am doing my part... I am still hung over from Thanksgiving yesterday..... 2 bottles of wine and half a bottle of port sounded like such a great idea at the time!!

WHOA!!!! You go girl!! :rofl:


----------



## babymaybe

Is a G&T for breakfast wrong?


----------



## dawny690

Not on this group its not :rofl: xxxx


----------



## babymaybe

Ladies - how the heck do I get the sparkly on my signature?

ps does baileys on ice count as afternoon cream tea?


----------



## CareBear

Chris77 said:


> chefamy1122 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am doing my part... I am still hung over from Thanksgiving yesterday..... 2 bottles of wine and half a bottle of port sounded like such a great idea at the time!!
> 
> WHOA!!!! You go girl!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Sounds like a good thanksgiving!

Babymaybe a few pages back there is a link to a site that makes the sparkly logo! and yes baileys on ice counts!

So plans for tonight girlies? I'm planning on having bacon egg and chips for dinner, watch x-factor and enjoy several glasses of wine as I went to bed early last night feeling rough again!


----------



## Lol78

I'm going to start practicing tonight for the default Christmas setting of "drunk" as I'm pretty pessimistic of the pregnant option happening. 

I'm being a good girl and trying very very hard to wait until 6pm before opening a bottle of red, but it's sooo calling me already. Not sure if I'll make it that long!


----------



## Redfraggle

:wacko: Its half five in the afternoon and I am only just starting to recover from lasts nights Christmas party!! 

Hard work practising for POD but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!! :haha:


----------



## Lol78

A Christmas party in November?!! You start early girl - hardcore!!
I've distracted myself by making a POD SQUAD sparkly and making a cup of tea. It's 2 minutes to six so my self-imposed curfew ends in 2 minutes..


----------



## Redfraggle

We have to start early cos there are sooo many to fit in!! Work found the earlier they have it the more people that turn up. :shrug:

Out again on Tuesday meeting some girls from my evening class. Will practise a bit more for POD again then! :thumbup:


----------



## Lol78

:thumbup: doing your bit for the team Redfraggle :winkwink:


----------



## helen1234

i've been to the food show at the nec in birmingham today and found my new tipple for xmas.

REAL ginger ale, i hate ginger ale but this is soooooo nice i bought 3 bottles of it :rofl: its a real xmasy drink


----------



## Redfraggle

Ooh, Helen that sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Lol78

helen1234 said:


> i've been to the food show at the nec in birmingham today and found my new tipple for xmas.
> 
> REAL ginger ale, i hate ginger ale but this is soooooo nice i bought 3 bottles of it :rofl: its a real xmasy drink

And perfect for morning sickness when you fulfill the P part of POD by Christmas! I assume it's alcohol free, or otherwise, perhaps that's not such a good idea!


----------



## MissAma

Oooohhhhhh booze! *Drool* Our house is for sale and tomorrow and the day after we have the open house hence we've worked like mad all day so I am using my last bit of self restraint not to do the Xmas D part tonight! 

To make matters worse, in an effort to make it as appealing as possible, before we leave to let the punters see it tomorrow, we'll be baking some gingerbread and boil some "glogg" (Swedish punch) so I'll be drooling even more tomorrow!


----------



## CareBear

Redfraggle - sounds like you getting plenty of practice in for xmas! I will be indulging in a few more glasses of wine tonight whilst watching the xfactor results show!


----------



## krissi

OK dumb arse here has not been cycle tracking and just realised I am CD18 today so missed O and only DTD once so will definately be drunk for xmas.... DOH!! But I have also realised it will be O time on xmas day!!


----------



## dawny690

Looks like :witch: is on her way after this cycle im glad I will be drunk weekend :lol: xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - O time on Xmas day!! :yipee: Thats a wicked day to concieve.... you could call you baby... Mary... Jesus... Joseph...

Hope everyone is well and or if your not :drunk:


----------



## helen1234

Lol78 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> i've been to the food show at the nec in birmingham today and found my new tipple for xmas.
> 
> REAL ginger ale, i hate ginger ale but this is soooooo nice i bought 3 bottles of it :rofl: its a real xmasy drink
> 
> And perfect for morning sickness when you fulfill the P part of POD by Christmas! I assume it's alcohol free, or otherwise, perhaps that's not such a good idea!Click to expand...

its alcholic :) i got it from the nec food shop, i dont like ginger beer non alcholic, but this is really really yummy

i'll be drunk this crimbo, another :bfn: for me, i dont even think i ovulated this month so double negative. which means double measures of JD and coke for me :lol:


----------



## helen1234

Sambatiki said:


> Krissi - O time on Xmas day!! :yipee: Thats a wicked day to concieve.... you could call you baby... Mary... Jesus... Joseph...
> 
> Hope everyone is well and or if your not :drunk:

i was born 24th sept so i reckon my parents got drunk that nite :lol:


----------



## Sambatiki

Helen - Nothing decent on the telly that night! :rofl: Ginger beer sounds LUSH!!!


----------



## Redfraggle

Witch is on her way for me. But as I have a 24 day cycle I can _just_ fit in one more attempt before Christmas. And as the witch will be due Christmas day I will most certainly be drunk if she arrives!!


----------



## MillieMoo

I'm sure i only just joined this thread but there's so much to read already and it's so funny!!

Well it looks like i'll be drunk for xmas as i have started spotting now so i'm sure she will be here in full force soon! Oh well, more drinkies for me!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Well ladies I have a little delimma and i need my fellow POD Suqad members help! Ok I started spotting today. Well what that means is that on Christmas I will be about 5 days from testing...... so where would I fall in the POD part? :cry: OHHHHHH and I talked to my FS today (whom I ADORE!) and we are all ready for the IUI this cycle! He gave me the :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

jonnanne3 said:


> Well ladies I have a little delimma and i need my fellow POD Suqad members help! Ok I started spotting today. Well what that means is that on Christmas I will be about 5 days from testing...... so where would I fall in the POD part? :cry: OHHHHHH and I talked to my FS today (whom I ADORE!) and we are all ready for the IUI this cycle! He gave me the :thumbup: :happydance:

:happydance: you will be the p part then :D


----------



## jonnanne3

I certainly hope so!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: It looks like you might be there (first tri) waiting for me! :happydance:


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies

Shiney new cycle here, AF gone and I've decided to embrace the 'D' part of POD for this month
I mean, fuck it, 25 plus months being 'good' and nothing, so I'm going for the chav approach, cider, splifs and sex behind the bike shed

*ok, part of the above is a joke .... we don't have a bike shed .. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: nahhh behind the garage will do .. and I'm a little to old for splifs :rofl: :rofl:*

So anyway, embracing the cider!

Poor DF!


----------



## dawny690

jonnanne3 said:


> I certainly hope so!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: It looks like you might be there (first tri) waiting for me! :happydance:

Lets hope for us both hun :hugs: and the rest can follow although we will have to follow farie she is ahead of me :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Farie

dawny690 said:


> although we will have to follow farie she is ahead of me :rofl: xxxx

Haha after this month the only place people will be following me too is to the local AA meeting!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Faire - You are NEVER too old.... IMO you could always try a bus shelter if the bike shed doesnt work! :rofl:

Red - Agree with Dawny... P for you!!! AND at 9DPO Im very sure you can have a few drinkies xxxx (sorry it didnt happen this time :hugs:)

Millie - Jump aboard lady!! :wave:

Hope all you SEXUAL ladies are keeping REAL!!! xxx


----------



## Lyns

Morning Podsters......bleurgh, CD1 for me. Thats cycle 5 of Clomid over and done with. Although with only a 23 days cycle this last time, there;s still another chance before Christmas....although i shall now be enjoying the run up :wine: :drunk: :haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

Farie said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Shiney new cycle here, AF gone and I've decided to embrace the 'D' part of POD for this month
> I mean, fuck it, 25 plus months being 'good' and nothing, so I'm going for the chav approach, cider, splifs and sex behind the bike shed
> 
> *ok, part of the above is a joke .... we don't have a bike shed .. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: nahhh behind the garage will do .. and I'm a little to old for splifs :rofl: :rofl:*
> 
> So anyway, embracing the cider!
> 
> Poor DF!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You are too much! I would love to embrace either part, but since I still haven't started, I may be able to embrace the D part of it as my testing time will be later! :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lyns - Defo get some :wine: into you... better than any Clomid or Met!!!


----------



## MissAma

Sambatiki said:


> Hope all you SEXUAL ladies are keeping REAL!!! xxx

Personally I have kept it neither real nor sexual this cycle but all this talk of bus shelters got me interested enough and considering what effects Alcohol has on us women maybe it's time we changed the name of our group to PODAMNS (Pregnant or Drunk and Mindlessly Non-TTC Shagging) for Xmas.


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies,
Can I join in?? (thanks Samba girl) I can totally relate with you and I am going crazy trying to figure my body out  I have been TTC for 3 years. I was unresponsive to 4 months of Clomid and my darling hubby has lazy swimmers ARGHH...I was supposed to get an HSG dye test back in August but due to darling witch AF she just arrived last week and still has not gone away. Needless to say I will be boozing it up this weekend just to get my mind of things...It just has to get better
Have a good one!!!*


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nady Welcome sweetie!!! :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

helen1234 said:


> i was born 24th sept so i reckon my parents got drunk that nite :lol:

Either that or they got drunk on NYE. That's what happened to me last NYE and my EDD was Sept 23 :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

MissAma said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hope all you SEXUAL ladies are keeping REAL!!! xxx
> 
> Personally I have kept it neither real nor sexual this cycle but all this talk of bus shelters got me interested enough and considering what effects Alcohol has on us women maybe it's time we changed the name of our group to PODAMNS (Pregnant or Drunk and Mindlessly Non-TTC Shagging) for Xmas.Click to expand...

Ohhh im liking that!!! xxx


----------



## Lilly123

Good luck to all the POD Squad ladies!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Chris77

Hello Pods :hi:

Looks like tomorrow may be CD 1 for me. So, I'll be drunk for Christmas! :drunk: :wine:


----------



## babymaybe

Farie said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> 
> I mean, fuck it, 25 plus months being 'good' and nothing, so I'm going for the chav approach, cider, splifs and sex behind the bike shed
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Here here!! Down with 'good' - bad, bad, bad


----------



## babymaybe

Appointment with FS consultant first thing tomorrow morning for follow up after 5 rounds of failed clomid. I need a very stiff drink but worried about breathing fumes over him! 

Got me thinking about ways to cover it up that I used when I was as a young, care free, non ttc very much trying not to c, teenager.......

- breath mints - extra strong
- straight vodka (is it really true it doesn't have any smell?)
- hair of the dog (what was I thinking?)
- very strong perfume
- coffee

Any more????


----------



## Chris77

Good luck with the FS appt tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## CareBear

Good luck with hiding the fumes tomorrow if you have a stiff drink tonight and good luck with the FS, let me know how useless they are this time!!!

I also think going with the chav approach should work, one night stands always get people pregnant!


----------



## peartree

Hello PODdies! :flower:

I have my first FS consultation booked! 4th Jan! Less than 5 weeks! :yippee:

Nady - good to see you again. :flower:

CD19 for me, and peak on the monitor yesterday. DH gave me a good seeing to last night. Oh, I think I've fallen in love with him all over again *blush* 

So, I have a girls night out with work on Thu - 4DPO. Should I, or shouldn't I?

Good luck with the FS appointment tomorrow babymaybe! Er.... eat lots of beans for breakfast? :rofl:


----------



## noddysgirl84

CareBear said:


> I also think going with the chav approach should work, one night stands always get people pregnant!


I have thought this many times - don't think DH would be too happy though :shrug: :haha:


----------



## CareBear

Babymaybe - how did you get on today?


----------



## jacky24

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:C0nchr6L0am57M:https://blog.oregonlive.com/breakingnews/2008/03/wine%2520cover.JPGhttps://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:t_YZhCHzJv-ofM:https://www.keepbanderabeautiful.org/food.jpghttps://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:xbreNHE87p-FLM:https://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/4/1/8/f_love0by0m_30538af.jpg


----------



## jonnanne3

jacky24 said:


> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:C0nchr6L0am57M:https://blog.oregonlive.com/breakingnews/2008/03/wine%2520cover.JPGhttps://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:t_YZhCHzJv-ofM:https://www.keepbanderabeautiful.org/food.jpghttps://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:xbreNHE87p-FLM:https://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/4/1/8/f_love0by0m_30538af.jpg



Looks like I may be copying you this cycle cause that looks like a lot of fun!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Whats going on in here then.... stiff ones, spliff ones... and jacky... wtf?? Just kissing??? https://www.hickerphoto.com/data/media/162/ad_22555n.jpg Peartree cant believe youre getting all soppy on us!! 

babymaybe - Hope all went well today lovelie! xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: Ive just noticed that you can ACTUALLY see the daddy's big one!!! :blush:


----------



## tansey

Samba :sick: so don't want to see Daddy elephants big one!


----------



## Sambatiki

I dont want to see anyone's if im honest... seen enough to last me a lifetime! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hello ladies :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi chris :howdy:


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, I sent you a Yoville Neighbor request...go accept it will ya?!


----------



## dawny690

:sick: elephant willy put it away :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

dawny690 said:


> :sick: elephant willy put it away :rofl:

Where would you like me to put it away! :muaha:

Chris - FFS ALRIGHT :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Sambatiki said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> :sick: elephant willy put it away :rofl:
> 
> Where would you like me to put it away! :muaha:
> 
> Chris - FFS ALRIGHT :rofl:Click to expand...

Back in the elephant :rofl: xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

The lady one???


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - FFS ALRIGHT :rofl:

:rofl: Thank youuuuuu!!! :D I need more neighbors so I can get more coins when I go to the Sweet Factory. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

If you like samba or the male one either xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Im not so keen on Yoville :cry:

Dawny - I think it should go in the lady one! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

That's okay, you don't have to play. :rofl: No just kidding....you don't have to accept the invite then hun. :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

thats mahoosive lol. 
i'm at my mothers up derbyshire this wknd helping my friend choose a wedding dress, so the baileys will be out. 
although i wont get to see her get married as she's getting hitched in cyprus :cry: and i'm hoping for a :bfp: before then :)

she has a 14 month old little boy actually ten yrs of trying with bad endo, got preg after a failed ivf, they gave her 3% chance of getting preg. miracles happen :dust:


----------



## dawny690

WTF is yoville?


----------



## Chris77

dawny690 said:


> WTF is yoville?

:rofl: It's another stupid app on FB.


----------



## helen1234

dawny690 said:


> WTF is yoville?

facebook game. 

i'm a cafeworld gal, i have lots of buns in the oven lol, i wish 

i'm cooking chicken pie if anyones interested :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ohhh I love cafe world!!


----------



## Chris77

Alright ladies...I have to light a fire under my ass and get it in gear. I have to run a couple of errands..post office, food store. I shall return!


----------



## dawny690

Sounds good someone yoville me :D xxxx


----------



## Chris77

I can't, I'm all out of invites. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Hmmm....I see I didn't miss much in the hour that I was gone. :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

:dohh: Chris xxxx


----------



## helen1234

i can cafe world you :lol:


----------



## LeaArr

I <3 Cafe World!!


----------



## dawny690

helen1234 said:


> i can cafe world you :lol:

:happydance: Do it please :flower: xxxx


----------



## Chris77

Cafeworld me too please!! :happydance:


----------



## babymaybe

Sambatiki said:


> :rofl: Ive just noticed that you can ACTUALLY see the daddy's big one!!! :blush:

Can't believe you didn't notice it first time!!


----------



## babymaybe

Well lovely tiddley ladies - FS appointment yesterday was actually ok. I was sooo nervous -something about hospitals I think. Anyway, tubal patency is next and I have the choice of a lap or x-ray. Got to make a decision. I know the lap is probably the best but I've never had any procedure under a general and it's very scary.
What do you all think?

Christmas shopping tomorrow - mulled wine on the cards I think.:happydance:

Off to poas 'cause it may only be day 9 but I have ov pains - don't want to missed the last bus before Christmas.

Hope you're all ok
xx


----------



## Chris77

maybebaby, I'm glad the FS appt went ok. I don't know anything aout tubal patency so I'm afraid I can't be much help there.


----------



## noddysgirl84

MaybeBaby, I believe I was inder the same FS as you are now seeing?!?!? I had the dye and X-Ray, FS suggested this though as I didn't have any history / symptoms that suggested much was wrong. Felt quite crampy afterwards but it was fine. 
Carebear had a lap and dye so she can tell you about that. xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Babymaybe - Glad all went well at the FS... I think my next appointment will be the same as yours. Im going to go for a LAP as if there is anything wrong or something needs removing it can be done there then the majority of time iygwim. Recovery time is obviously longer though. Just my thoughts though. 

Chris - I started cafe world but didnt really enjoy it... I might have another go and see if I can get into it!

Helen - Ohhh have fun dress shopping!!! Its ashame you cant go with though :hugs:

Hope everyone is well! xxx :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I had a hard time getting into cafeworld too. Once you get a little more money, it gets more fun, just as with all of those games.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Im going to go and build some money up then! xxx


----------



## MissAma

Sambatiki said:


> I dont want to see anyone's if im honest... seen enough to last me a lifetime! :rofl:

Oh I don't know, that sounds extreme.... Clooney? Luke Wilson? Pitt?

I'm a strange-tastes kinda gal though so for me it would be more like Colin Firth, Kevin Spacey, Julian McMahon, etc


----------



## Chris77

Cafeworld takes some time to get going. I'm actually looking for new FB games....they all seem to be the same. :dohh: But now I've gotten so far with so many games that I HAVE to see it to the end. :rofl: Except for Mob Wars...that game has no end. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Miss A - Good point! :rofl: 

Chris - Im having loads of probs even getting on to cafe world atm!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I have a problem with cafeworld and my approval rating. It's been stuck at 5.0 for weeks. It used to get up to 100. :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Nope mine just keeps crashing..... :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

Is 100 the max?


----------



## Chris77

No I don't think so. But my rating being stuck for weeks is really pissing me off! :grr:


----------



## krissi

I love treasure madness on FB and typing maniac is hard so keeps you interested.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Krissi!!! 

Treasure Madness???? Ohhh I wanna play that one! xxx


----------



## Chris77

Treasure madness! I forgot about that one! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

alright I'm stuck on the shoot the coin game....how the hell do I shoot it? :shrug:


----------



## tansey

omg it's like FB fanclub in 'ere! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: FB :yipee:

:haha:


----------



## krissi

Go to the lever under the coin and drag it down with the mouse


----------



## tansey

:ignore: FB fan club

Right you lot back to TTC or drunkeness!

So operation Christmas stocking is happening today if we get the tree - check out my journal for details ;)


----------



## MissAma

Is it wrong to watch a documentary about females becoming alkies and crave their drinks? :-s


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

How are we all today?

It's snowing here!! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Chris I am well jel of the snow! I would love to get a phone call to say school's closed coz of snow on Monday :)


----------



## Chris77

It's actually a bit of a nuisance. We were planning on going out to eat and can't now because the roads are too bad. :hissy: My day just keeps getting better and better. :dohh:


----------



## chefamy1122

Damn Chris I am really jealous of the snow!! It apparently snowed a little bit overnight in Northern Louisiana last night, but it did not get cold enough where I live. 
I am LOVING this weather though. I have on my flannel pajamas (yes its 6:30 on a Saturday night - I am a PARTY ANIMAL- lol) and just fixed myself a vodka and sprite -yummmmy.


Somebody on here mentioned mulled wine - I have always wanted to try that. I love mulled apple cider... is there a particular kind of wine that is best? I want to make some soon :)


----------



## LeaArr

For all those that want snow, I will be happy to provide it as we have LOTS here. Just send me a self addressed stamped box and I will send it as soon as our roads have cleared, in June!!. :grr: at the blizzard!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!! 

Lea - You have my address already.... please send me enough to prevent me from working on monday! :rofl: 

Chefamy - Heres a reciepe for you! Enjoy! https://www.channel4.com/food/recipes/chefs/jamie-oliver/jamie-s-mulled-wine-recipe_p_1.html 

Hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## Chris77

I'm loving my vanilla vodka. :rofl: It's so nice when you can substitute reality with a bottle of vodka. :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Hi girls well BFN for me this am, think i am about 10dpo so pissed for xmas is definately on, bit gutted but not surprised its the norm for me!


----------



## jonnanne3

Vanilla vodka! YUM!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry Krissi for the :bfn: It is still early...... :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - :hugs: xxxx 

Hope everyone is funky dory!! Im FULLY expecting to be :drunk: for crimbo... CP is pretty much the same as anyother cycle.... no symptoms... I know its still early yet.. But I just have that feeling xxx


----------



## Chris77

Hello Pod people :hi:

Krissi sorry about the :bfn: but it's early yet

Kerry, you don't know that yet!!! It's stil way way early for you!!

I personally can't wait to be :drunk: for Christmas! :D


----------



## Farie

Ahh Krissi :hugs: to early chick :hugs:

Samba - ditto, bring on the :drink: 

Nothing to say really, AF still being a cow, still spotting on and off, dont feel at all hopeful and really cannot be bothered with it all. Will i be preggers before christmas, no .. will I be drunk .. very likely!!

Blurghhhhh

Still at least :wine: and :sex: are fun!


----------



## Chris77

Af isn't being too nice to me either. Must be the month. 
I feel the same way about not feeling like you want to be bothered with it all. I still haven't decided about this month.


----------



## noddysgirl84

:drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::wine::wine::drunk::drunk::wine::wine: for everyone!!

:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee: for the morning after lol

:hugs: & :kiss: my fellow PODS!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Noddy - Nicely said!!! :wine: I'll drink to that! :rofl:

Chris & Faire - Tell that bloody crack whore to SPOT OFF!!!! :grr:


----------



## krissi

Morning girls how are we all?

17 days til xmas have you all put your trees up yet?


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Nope.... Im a BARRRR HUMBUG!!! IF we get time might put it up over the weekend! If not could be xmas eve :rofl:


----------



## CareBear

I'll definitely be the D of POD at xmas as I am not Pregnant - CD1 today and my last chance to be pregnant before christmas gone :cry:


----------



## noddysgirl84

FX Carebear!!

Krissi - Tree is going up this weekend hopefully, but with a Work Xmas party and a friends xmas party I think the hangover may take 1st place to the decorations lol


----------



## MissAma

CareBear - sorry sweets.... the D part outta be fun though! 

I am looking forward to it like crazy. The D that is. No P to be had here. In fact, this month we've BDed none and I'm amused to feel the "ohhh I'm pregnant with progesterone" symptoms - the boobage, the twinges, the tears. Awesome PMS this month!


----------



## babymaybe

Hello PODettes

Well CD14 and 4dpo for me here - nothing to report, just same as always! Still haven't plucked up the courage to ring the FS to book lap & dye - perhaps some courage of the dutch kind is required!?! I will do it tomorrow, I will do it tomorrow....

So jealous of the snow - we never get any decent snow here anymore.

Carebear - sorry it's not your cycle - keep up the PMA
Krissi - it's not over till the fat lady sings!

Bottoms up! :wine:


----------



## CareBear

babymaybe said:


> Carebear - sorry it's not your cycle - keep up the PMA
> 
> Bottoms up! :wine:

Thanks Babymaybe, the silver lining for me is that I've now had 3 cycles in a row that have been exactly 34 days each - never happened before, so should then be oing just after xmas so will have fingers crossed for an early New Year present

However am practising the D part of POD tonight and enjoying a glass of red, have my xmas work meal tomorrow night so will enjoy a few glasses then too as I have Thursday off work :thumbup:


----------



## Farie

:wine: :wine: :wine: thats all i'm focusing on this month


----------



## Toptack

Hi ladies

May I join you please? I'm on cycle 19 of trying, 4th on clomid (have just upped dose to 100mg). No previous pregnancies or even a whiff of a BFP. My AMH is a bit low (but not drastically so), a tiny patch of endo was cleared up at my lap and dye last month... everthing else is 'normal'. 

Honestly, I'm sick to the back teeth of the whole TTC thing. AF is due one week before Christmas and once she's arrived I'm going to be hitting the red wine with avengeance (and maybe a few champagne cocktails too, it is Christmas, after all).


----------



## noddysgirl84

:hi: toptack!

Good luck with the P, If not.... enjoy the D!!

:wine::beer::drunk:


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Toptack! I hope you are enjoying your P instead of the D! Welcome to the POD squad!!!!!!! :hi:


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Toptack - welcome to PODsville!:hi:
I luuuve champagne cocktails!!!


----------



## babymaybe

I still can't getting the blinkin sparkly to work - can anyone give me an idiot's guide??
Thanks


----------



## Lyns

Go to 'Edit your signature', choose where you want it, and click on the insert image button up above.....its the little one that looks like a pic of a mountain.

Then post this.....without the spaces after https, in the box and OK it. Preview your signature....it should then be there.

https ://img107.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/11/25/11c74813da04a7326d2a2ecee3abd4df.gif


----------



## babymaybe

Hurray - thanks ever so much Lyns. I got it!


----------



## Redfraggle

Hey! How is everyone doing?!

I've been practising the D part so well I have almost forgotten I have another chance of P before Christmas (well, Christmas Day technically!)

Know what I'll be doing this weekend! :winkwink:


----------



## helen1234

i'll be doing the d part on friday i've forgot what being drunk is like bet its been 4 years at least, i'm gonna be such a light weight


----------



## Omi

Hi Ladies

just wanted to say I have long been a practising 'D' affecionado so this club is right up my street, lol!

As someone else mentioned I too plan to have a busy weekend...well, who am i trying to kid, a sesh or 2 will do me to be honest, ha, ha!! That's historically all it takes an i can vouch for it..so we'll see... :)

Anywhoo..I lurve xmas and cannot bloody wait...Have already asked Santa for a BFP but something tells me i should be realistic and expect a book instead, lol! Oh, well..bring on the drinkies!!

Tomorrow is work's xmas night out - this is social work addiction team we're talking and i fear the worst tbh, ha, ha!! Here's a few smilies to illustrate the fact...:happydance:
https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Drinks/drinking-2.gifhttps://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Drinks/drinking-51.gifhttps://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Drinks/drunk-37.gifhttps://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Drinks/drinking-55.gifhttps://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Drinks/drinking-34.gifhttps://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Drinks/drinking-31.gif

Oh, and i have a decomposing rat under my living room floorboards. Nice. not. :( https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Angels_and_Demons/priest-praying-0106.gifhttps://www.thesmilies.com/smilies/fantasy/darkside.gifhttps://www.thesmilies.com/smilies/fantasy/skull.gifhttps://www.clicksmilies.com/s1106/tiere/animal-smiley-020.gif ..im off to buy air fresheners (altho pretty sure Tesco does not sell anything to mask decomposing stink. sigh...)


https://www.clicksmilies.com/s1106/weihnachten/xmas-smiley-004.gif Anywhoo...mucho love to all!

:kiss: Omi xxx


----------



## krissi

Well just discovered AF due on Saturday so I think I may be partaking in a few Vinos (bottles). 

OH is out Sat and Sun so have house all to myself and I CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## Farie

Hey PODsters

Loving the fact everyone is embracing the 'D' :thumbup:
Omi :sick: decomposing rat, oh hon, that sucks!!!


----------



## Farie

Todays video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ornIWg0VG7g&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## dawny690

:rofl:


----------



## MissAma

Really ladies who's gonna do the P part?!? Someone has to save the contingent and the name of the Squad! Samba? Omi -hej, hur mår du gammal vän?!? Farie?- Who else is in the running?


----------



## Sambatiki

Lyns.... Lea .... ermmmm cant think who else!! 

Hope everyone is top bananas!!!


----------



## LeaArr

...well, not sure about top, but I am bananas. I hope that counts for something. :)


----------



## babymaybe

Farie - love the clip!

Well ladies - works Christmas do tonight so a sneaky little bit D for me to celebrate/comiserate calling to confirm my lap referal today. Just gotta wait for the date now....eek.

Have fun everyone:hugs:


----------



## CareBear

I had my xmas do on Wednesday and partook in the D part too! And plan to continue again tonight


----------



## tansey

Hi girls :wave:
Ho Ho HO! Nearly Christmas :yipee:
Only 1 week of school left and I have Wednesday off for my next appointment :yipee:
Looks like I will be :drunk: as it looks like i haven't even OV'd yet :hissy:

Off out tonight but driving as my 'friends' arranged it for near theirs! :( Will have a big dessert to make up for it :)


----------



## Redfraggle

Hope everyone is enjoying their nights out tonight!! 

I'm at home with a cup of tea :blush: feel like I am letting the POD squad down!! But if it makes it any better I'll be jumping DH later and doing my best to be one of the P this Christmas!!!!


----------



## krissi

Well i definately got involved in a bit of xmas cheer early this weekend, my lodger informed me he was moving out which has buggered us up a bit financially for xmas so, myself, OH and my boss thought it would be a great idea to get totally pissed, we all ended up swimming in his pool and hottub until 4:30 am on Friday...whoops!! Needless to say felt pretty rubbish all weekend, then realised AF was late so felt very guilty too but as I think I have started spotting today I feel a lot less guilty!


----------



## Lyns

Sambatiki said:


> Lyns.... Lea .... ermmmm cant think who else!!
> 
> Hope everyone is top bananas!!!

Well, yes, I guess I am still in the running....if I ever bloody ovulate that is! Gotta drop an egg in the next 48 hours if I'm going to do a Christmas day test! (Oh god, that'll be one way to piss me off entirely even before the queens speech comes on! :rofl:)


----------



## tansey

got positive opk yesterday so have finally ov'd :yipee:

Appointment in two days!


----------



## LeaArr

GL Tansey :happydance:


----------



## Redfraggle

Krissi - your Friday night sounds fantastic!! 

Lyns - hope that egg puts in an appearance soon.

Tansey - hurrah for finally getting a positive. Happy humping!


----------



## Sambatiki

Something very special from Santa

https://portablenorthpole.tv/watch/ca70ec9960c8d1ca8ef813c5be3abc7e


----------



## Lol78

OMG!! That is the best video ever! LOVE IT!!
That has really put a smile on my face - how cool is that?!!

So despite my best efforts, it appears that I have just had a chemical :cry:.
So I am very definitely a signed up DRUNK POD SQUAD member for Christmas this year.

But thank you for putting a smile back on my face Sambatiki!

Oh, and I love the bit about the shower - it's cos we're all too busy doing it on sticks!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lol Im so sorry sweetheart :hugs: Perhaps santa might deliver a couple of weeks later to you xxx 

I was actually PMSL when I saw the weeing in the shower bit :rofl:


----------



## Lyns

Sambatiki said:


> Something very special from Santa
> 
> https://portablenorthpole.tv/watch/ca70ec9960c8d1ca8ef813c5be3abc7e

Awww.....love it! And here was me thinking it was just for kids! xxxxx


----------



## Lyns

Lol78 said:


> OMG!! That is the best video ever! LOVE IT!!
> That has really put a smile on my face - how cool is that?!!
> 
> So despite my best efforts, it appears that I have just had a chemical :cry:.
> So I am very definitely a signed up DRUNK POD SQUAD member for Christmas this year.
> 
> But thank you for putting a smile back on my face Sambatiki!
> 
> Oh, and I love the bit about the shower - it's cos we're all too busy doing it on sticks!

Awww....Lol, I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Santa is never just for kids! xxx


----------



## LeaArr

Lol78 said:


> OMG!! That is the best video ever! LOVE IT!!
> That has really put a smile on my face - how cool is that?!!
> 
> So despite my best efforts, it appears that I have just had a chemical :cry:.
> So I am very definitely a signed up DRUNK POD SQUAD member for Christmas this year.
> 
> But thank you for putting a smile back on my face Sambatiki!
> 
> Oh, and I love the bit about the shower - it's cos we're all too busy doing it on sticks!

I'm sorry to hear that sweets :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Something very special from Santa
> 
> https://portablenorthpole.tv/watch/ca70ec9960c8d1ca8ef813c5be3abc7e

That's awesome!!


----------



## Farie

:hugs: :hugs:

Hey ladies
Love the vid samba, brilliant!


----------



## tansey

Lol So sorry! :hugs:

Thank you SAMBA Sweetie!


----------



## krissi

Thanks Kerry xx


----------



## dawny690

Thats fab thanks Samba although I wish I was 21 :lol: xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: We are all 21.. (mentally)


----------



## dawny690

If were going for mental age you should have done it for teenager age (we all :sex: like teens) :rofl: :haha: xxxxx


----------



## Jasmine79

OMG, Im home!! please please lemme join, pretty please....


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Jasmine :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

dawny690 said:


> Thats fab thanks Samba although I wish I was 21 :lol: xxxx

...and in the UK. In my heart, I am there with you all. :hugs:


----------



## tansey

10days to go ladies til the big day! So far think most of us will be :drunk:


----------



## LeaArr

tansey said:


> 10days to go ladies til the big day! So far think most of us will be :drunk:

Seems that way. I'm ok either way.


----------



## Sambatiki

Think im certainly going to be :drunk:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - wish you were here too xx :kiss:


----------



## babymaybe

What a lovely video Sambatiki! Must be getting PMT as must admit I shed a little tear when Santa undid the scroll!

11dpo and I'm 99% sure I'm going to be v.v.v.D for Christmas. Already had a little trial run at works do - vodka, rose and cosmo's - not a good mix. :sick:

Hope you're all looking forward to next week. Any UK ladies got any snow? Sooo cold here but none of the white stuff yet.

:hugs:


----------



## helen1234

i have just had the most scrummy mulled wine, m&s special £3.99 a bottle i added a slice of orange :drunk: 
i defo recomend some


----------



## Toptack

Samba, that video was fantastic, thank you!

I'm 13 dpo and there's nothing to suggest I will be anything other than D for Christmas. Fingers crossed AF comes soon and then I can get cracking... actually, I have to go to a party on Friday night full of people who talk about their babies continually, so I'm praying she will have shown by then, as I don't think I can face it sober!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!! 

So whos still in the running for a P xmas?? Im technically still in as the crack whore is yet to appear... BUT temps say D for xmas. 

Hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## LeaArr

I'm still in the running it seems. I am not going to be hurting if I end up D though.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Sorry Lea I'd rather you wont be D!!! :kiss:


----------



## LeaArr

My temp went up today, so I guess we will see. Watch my chart over the next few days. If you don't see spikeys, I be :drunk: over Christmas!!


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - low(ish) temp tomorrow.... PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!!


----------



## LeaArr

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Sleep in the fridge tonight! :rofl: Is that considered cheating??


----------



## LeaArr

maybe, but only a little bit. My bedroom may as well be a fridge during the winter. It's usually around 14-15 C on average. :cold:


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - Hot water bottle!!!! I had one last night normally DF is my hot water bottle but hes away atm!!


----------



## LeaArr

I have been known to put one on Nick's side of the bed. He's a big whiner when it comes to the cold :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Youre too soft on that man!! And he goes up the mountains with the bears hunting :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I know. He's strange.


----------



## Sambatiki

Arent all men???


----------



## LeaArr

Some are a special breed of strange. 

Speaking of the camping trip though: SIL is due in June. At BIL's birthday, he and Nick were discussing the annual trip to the mountains and BIL was saying maybe they could go in May. SIL gave him a look that could kill. He didn't understand why she didn't want him leaving in May. :rofl: I had to explain to him that he wasn't going to be able to leave her 2 months prior and 3 months after the baby comes. He still didn't get it. I have a feeling they are going to plan the trip in that period of time anyway. I told her if they do and she still isn't confident, I will take a week off and stay with her and the baby. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: perfect example!!


----------



## Redfraggle

Hey! I'm still in the running for being P at Christmas. Due to be testing on or around Christmas day!!! 

My money is on being drunk with the rest of you though.


----------



## babymaybe

I too am still in the running for P by Crimbo but me thinks either tomorrow or the day after it'll be DDDDDDD....


----------



## CareBear

I'm definately doing DDDD but hoping it will be P for the new year!


----------



## LeaArr

Wow, this place is pretty quiet lately.


----------



## tansey

I've finished work until the 4th JAN :yipee: So I can get very D when I want now! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: YAY for Christmas Holidays and :drunk:


----------



## babymaybe

tansey said:


> I've finished work until the 4th JAN :yipee: So I can get very D when I want now! :happydance:

I'll drink to that!! Cheers:wine:

Am home early from work 'cause of lots of snow so thinking about cracking open a bottle - AF hasn't appeared but am still 99% sure she's on her way.

Have a lovely snowy weekend girls - remember alcohol helps keep you warm 
(disclaimer - this is not medical advice!)

xx:hugs:


----------



## MillieMoo

Well i finished work today too until Jan 4th! What a great feeling!

I've cracked open the champagne tonight and drinking bucks fizz so i think i'm going to be Drunk tonight and then right through the next 2 weeks! Yay!!


----------



## LeaArr

I think I may be indulging in some fruity blended drinks tonight. We shall see.


----------



## chefamy1122

Just cracked open the first of SEVERAL beers I plan on drinking tonight!!!

Cheers ladies:drunk:


----------



## LeaArr

yup, just got a phone call that encouraged me to have a few beers when I get home. :grr: @ people!!


----------



## Lyns

Well P or D will be going down to the wire with me ladies, I shall be 9 or 10dpo on Christmas day so if no signs of witchypoo then I shall do a Christmas day test.

Whose testing on the 25th with me....Tansey? Redfraggle? Anyone else? How cool would it be for our first POD BFP's to be all of us on Christmas day?


----------



## tansey

I may test on Christmas Day if i don't already know I'm out due to spotting.


----------



## LeaArr

I tested this morning. I know it was early, so I wasn't expecting anything out of it. I got my ICs yesterday and had a HUGE urge to POAS. :bfn: as expected, but I got a SEXY evap!!


----------



## MillieMoo

I'll only be 8dpo on christmas day so i won't be testing but it won't be long afterwards. I really hope you get a fantastic xmas pressie! That would just be fab!!!

Sorry for you BFN LeaArr! You still have a chnace though as it is still early! Good luck!


----------



## tansey

LeaArr - your chart looks great I am so jel! Sorry about gthe BFN but probably just early! :dust:


----------



## Redfraggle

I'll be 13 DPO on Christmas day so I'll probably test Christmas Eve and maybe every day until then!! :haha: 

Potentially we have four PODs being sober Christmas day then!! Is it just me, Tansey, LeaArr and Lyns??


----------



## tansey

You cheat Red - you have to wait until Christmas Day!


----------



## Redfraggle

Tansey, are you sure?! I thought that was just for presents!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Lyns

Redfraggle said:


> Tansey, are you sure?! I thought that was just for presents!!!!! :haha:

Well I think it would be a helluva present!!!!! :D


----------



## Redfraggle

That is true. I'll see how my willpower holds out!


----------



## Farie

We'' I've just O'd, yes you read that right, Ihave only just O'd :dohh:
No idea whats going on in chez Farie

I shall be about 5 DPO on christmas day


----------



## LeaArr

got another :bfn:/sexy evap. Will be testing again with an FRER on Christmas Day.


----------



## babymaybe

It's v.exciting to see all you PODettes still in the running for P rather than D - I've got my fingers crossed.

Old cow got me yesterday so I'm officially the big D for Christmas. Should be ov'ing around New Year so 10 is now my new lucky number!

Feeling a bit sorry for myself today as, to top off AF's unwanted visit, I've also got a stinking cold. :cry: Also tried to call for my lap date, was told they'd call me back today, and they haven't :dohh:


----------



## Jasmine79

hi everyone, I have been trying to carry out the D. Im on CD 2, the :witch: got me with a vengence :gun:. I guess the only consolation is that this is my third non medicated (provera) or overly long cycle. :happydance:
wishing baby dust on all of you who still have a running for a xmas BFP :dust:.
for me, its gonna be D to the D to the D, lol :drunk:.


----------



## tansey

babymaybe and Jasmine79 so :witch: got you but you are now allowed loads of champers and anything else you want AND you will have a lovely 2010 BFP very soon!

Lea :ignore: BFN and test with us on Christmas Day :dust:

Faire is it too early to test 5dpo? :rofl: Maybe you can be the New Year BFP! :dust:

So Red, Lyns and who else? We will be testing on Christmas Day and getting our best presents ever! 1 of us at least has got to do it for the Podettes! :dust:


----------



## helen1234

:witch: got me yesterday. now..... where's that mulled wine :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey ladies, Sorry Ive been AWOL :blush: 

Good luck to all the ladies still in the running for a P crimbo :dust: :dust: 

To all the other ladies.... dont forget to stock up on :wine: :beer: spirits... blue cheese... soft cheese... pate.... eggs (runny) and make sure you lick the mixing bowl when baking!! :winkwink: AND best of luck for a VERY early 2010 :bfp: :dust:


----------



## MillieMoo

Hey ladies! I'm still excited for all you ladies that can still be P for xmas!

As i'm only 5dpo i won't be one of them but it could be a new year P! So we have well and truely stocked up on the booze, i've never seen so much alcohol in our cupboards before! I love it!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Millie - Thats what I like to hear!! :rofl:


----------



## MissAma

I can NOT wait for the first alcohol molecules to hit my mouth! They will be the first in months and I am still wondering if I should stock up on gin or vodca :) I am more excited than I am about the food by far!

They'll help with the nearly-accidental-one-last-shot-before-IVF-Xmas-BD too :)

Tansey I have a great feeling about your Crimbo pressie!


----------



## krissi

Yep Tansey I agree all looking good.

Have we had any BFPs yet in our little group?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!! 

Miss A - OMFG... your only going to need one :wine: to get :drunk: :rofl: 

I dunno if we have had any :bfp:'s yet?? I hope there are a few to come over the next few days!!! :dust:


----------



## tansey

well i have started spotting and had a huge temp drop so looks like i will probably be :drunk: for Christmas!


----------



## MissAma

Awww Tans, I hope you're wrong and it turns...

Samba - I know, I'll be cheap! I think what I'll do is experiment with timble-sized hard alcohol every few hours to keep me buzzed all through the day LOL


----------



## LeaArr

I had a freak-out moment this morning. My temp looked like 36.16. It was really 36.76. Still :bfn: on an IC :grr:


----------



## Farie

Tans :hugs: :hugs: :wine: for you if the spotting continues I think!!


----------



## Jasmine79

You gals are just the best. I will be alone for Christmas, dh has flown out to spend time with his dad, uncles, aunties, cousins, sisters, brother, grandparents etc, I opted out of it because it would have been stressful for me, so its just going to be me and my cousin tomorrow and Im thinking we might as well as spend the day on the beach.


----------



## CareBear

I can't wait to have a few glasses of wine this evening especially as I found out today that my cousin is pregnant with her fourth child :grr: she's five years younger than me too :cry:


----------



## MissAma

Sorry to hear it CareBear!

I am currently debating with myself if a glass of wine tonight would help with the BDing mood or I should wait till tomorrow and start the tequilla early :)


----------



## chefamy1122

CareBear said:


> I can't wait to have a few glasses of wine this evening especially as I found out today that my cousin is pregnant with her fourth child :grr: she's five years younger than me too :cry:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chefamy1122

I am trying to decide if I want whiskey and sprite or wine tonight.....


----------



## Lyns

chefamy1122 said:


> I am trying to decide if I want whiskey and sprite or wine tonight.....

Go for broke and have em all! :drunk::headspin:......:sick:


----------



## CareBear

MissAma said:


> I am currently debating with myself if a glass of wine tonight would help with the BDing mood or I should wait till tomorrow and start the tequilla early :)

DH wants to BD tonight and I soooooo can't be bothered, maybe me wine will help!!


----------



## tansey

wine will defo help!
:hugs:


----------



## MissAma

CareBear said:


> MissAma said:
> 
> 
> I am currently debating with myself if a glass of wine tonight would help with the BDing mood or I should wait till tomorrow and start the tequilla early :)
> 
> DH wants to BD tonight and I soooooo can't be bothered, maybe me wine will help!!Click to expand...

Oh with us none of us can be bothered really but if I DO get that glass of wine -particularly after I'll be counting the calories for it out of my dinner- he had better perform!:haha:

Go ahead hon, have a glass or two, the other nasty news will feel better!

Both great low carb alternatives if that's Sprite Zero Chefamy! :)


----------



## LeaArr

I be drunk for Christmas :bfn: and spotting! Someone hand me a pint! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Farie

:wine: :wine: :wine:


----------



## tansey

:bfn: drinks all round!


----------



## Lyns

*B*ig *F*at *C*hristmas *N*othing for me to.....what time is Wine O'Clock? xxx


----------



## tansey

I lurvvve Bucks Fizz :drunk:


----------



## Blue12

Good for you for still counting the calories - you will feel so much better for doing this - I know I do :D Hopefully I can keep it up today.




MissAma said:


> CareBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAma said:
> 
> 
> I am currently debating with myself if a glass of wine tonight would help with the BDing mood or I should wait till tomorrow and start the tequilla early :)
> 
> DH wants to BD tonight and I soooooo can't be bothered, maybe me wine will help!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh with us none of us can be bothered really but if I DO get that glass of wine -particularly after I'll be counting the calories for it out of my dinner- he had better perform!:haha:
> 
> Go ahead hon, have a glass or two, the other nasty news will feel better!
> 
> Both great low carb alternatives if that's Sprite Zero Chefamy! :)Click to expand...


----------



## Lyns

Oh yum....Pink Prosecco! :drunk: :D xxx


----------



## Farie

I LOVE cider, embracing the 'D' on POD this christmas!

A pic from my christmas day
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Sp7-oq3ZKiI/SzWWXCA7_fI/AAAAAAAAC30/bIH-rbiQIjU/s1600/20438_372540960057_759820057_10059060_4245999_n.jpg


----------



## MissAma

So sorry PODettes that got a BFN yesterday! Is it only Tansey in with a chance now?

Ohhhh I did it! :happydance: and by "it" I mean both the D and the deed :rofl:

3 glasses of wine AND vodca and I may feel rough this morning -which I certainly do!- but boy was it pleasant! All of it! Now I haven't temped, poas-ed or anything but I had some wicked O pains yesterday so if anything it was bang on time. Not that the Cliveless Xmas shag could do it but hey, I can't say I haven't tried it properly again right before the next IVF round (hope I didn't just shot myself in the foot with a chemical to delay treatment though!)


----------



## Redfraggle

I was BFN yesterday but although I had a few glasses of wine I certainly wasn't drunk!!! (cooked Christmas dinner for six people so couldn't risk it!!) :dohh:


----------



## MillieMoo

well i successfully managed the drunk on christmas! I'm 9dpo and i have no symptoms so it looks like i will be drunk on new years too!!


----------



## Farie

you gotta love this thread, a group of die hard LTTTCers all comparing drunk on christmas day stories!

Can you imagine what the newbie TTCers would say :rofl: :rofl: I can imagine all those well intentioned 'avoid alcohol when TTC' comments :haha: :haha: :haha:

I've not tested at all I'm afriad, not point as I'm only about 7dpo if I O'd when I think I did. And after 2 and a half years aI'm pretty good at pinpointing it!
I shall say testing at new year possibly, although I think AF will turn up before that


And we have a new challange
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4703629fltt.gif


----------



## Lyns

then................ 

POD for Valentines day, Easter, Mid-summer, and so on, and so on.....:D

Well, I think I will be out of POD for New Year today, but I am 11dpo.....which is flipping amazing for me as I normally only have a 9day LP!


----------



## MissAma

Lyns so are you back in the running?!? :O

Farie I can't even enter the above, I KNOW I'll be D for NYE, it's days away and even if I did O yesterday or the day before I'll be all of 5 DPO :rofl:

Had a tad too much of a cocktail yesterday as I found myself chasing the Tequilla shots with the lovely white wine :haha:

As for shocking the newbies, here goes my message to them: Do you know what PUPO is? A term used after they poke needles and meds and us sticks into us and put back a ready made Embryo - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise. Well here's how I feel about myself without IVF NPAFTBDUPO which stands for NOT Pregnant and Free to be Drunk Until Proven Otherwise so in my book the only time I will stay off any booze is after I get a wiff of a BFP untill such a day as when it vanishes. Again.


----------



## Lyns

MissAma said:


> Lyns so are you back in the running?!? :O

Well, I suppose stranger things have happened but I can't really believe I am, as my temp is low and I've tested daily - on decent tests and as I am one day late now, I feel sure it would have shown. All my previous BFP's have been 9dpo or before.

Easier not to get my hopes up, you know? So I'd rather just stay realsitic and say that I'm pretty damn sure that I'm, not preggars, and for some reason am just late.



MissAma said:


> As for shocking the newbies, here goes my message to them: Do you know what PUPO is? A term used after they poke needles and meds and us sticks into us and put back a ready made Embryo - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise. Well here's how I feel about myself without IVF NPAFTBDUPO which stands for *NOT Pregnant and Free to be Drunk Until Proven Otherwise* so in my book the only time I will stay off any booze is after I get a wiff of a BFP untill such a day as when it vanishes. Again.

 :rofl: and totally agreed!


----------



## dawny690

I cant be D for nye im working :hissy: xxxx


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry you have to work hun! I will be D I am sure!


----------



## dawny690

LeaArr said:


> Sorry you have to work hun! I will be D I am sure!

Will you get drunk for me too please :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## LeaArr

you betcha!!


----------



## dawny690

LeaArr said:


> you betcha!!

:yipee: thanks xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry I have been absent for a while. I have had a very crazy As you all know I was perfectly able to participate with the D part! My Dec 2nd cycle was totally out of whack! So I am on CD 8 now and I fully anticipate that I will be completely drunk on News Years. Especially since we are having the party at my house! :wohoo: I am not supposed to O until like right around that time, about maybe around the beginning of the new year. So I can tie one good one on before I have to stop. I hope everyone had a great Christmas and I hope everyone has a safe New Year! :hugs:


----------



## CareBear

MissAma said:


> Had a tad too much of a cocktail yesterday as I found myself chasing the Tequilla shots with the lovely white wine :haha:
> 
> As for shocking the newbies, here goes my message to them: Do you know what PUPO is? A term used after they poke needles and meds and us sticks into us and put back a ready made Embryo - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise. Well here's how I feel about myself without IVF NPAFTBDUPO which stands for NOT Pregnant and Free to be Drunk Until Proven Otherwise so in my book the only time I will stay off any booze is after I get a wiff of a BFP untill such a day as when it vanishes. Again.

MissAma I love it! I've never stood much stead by this avoid alcohol when TTCing, I mean yeah don't go overboard but not drink at all - thats not living!!! And what about all those drunk one night stands? Seems the best way to get P IMO!


----------



## CareBear

I've found something else that cheers you up as well as drinking - shopping! I got a new jumper, new jeans and new shoes today!! This was the best I could find as the sales aren't that great were I live, it looks like they've hidden all the decent stuff and pulled out stuff thats been in the stock rooms for ages and put that on sale instead. Ah well I'm chuffed with what I got, just need to persuade DH to take me out so I can wear it all rather than just keeping it to wear to work. Anyone else brought anything decent from the sales?


----------



## MissAma

Shopping to me is more dangerous of an addiction than meth! What with no more cigarettes, no eating, barely any non-O-shagging and no drinking over the last year I have certainly indulged! Hey if the Viking complains I can always say that the only other alternative is a sex additiction! Oh wait, my plan is flawed! :)


----------



## babymaybe

Hope you all had lovely Christmas's. Today is my first day since Christmas Eve sober as a judge and better lay off it a bit now as due to OV some time later this week. Probably NYE - what better way to see in the New Year!?!

Any news Lyns? Got my fingers crossed for you...

ps got my lap date - 21st Jan -eeek.


----------



## Lyns

babymaybe said:


> Any news Lyns? Got my fingers crossed for you...

Aww, thank you for thinking of me.:hugs:

Wish I could post good news, but in all honesty, I don't believe I can. I'm still spotting/incredibly light flow (smear on a panty liner), am now 12dpo (3 days late) and am still getting BFN.:shrug:

It's my first month post Clomid, and therefore my best guess is that my body is confused,....hell I know my mind is most months! 

Now where's that glass of :wine: xxx


----------



## babymaybe

Smiley face on my ov kit today! Bring it on......


----------



## CareBear

Good luck babymaybe! Excellent way to spend new years eve!

Doesn't look like I'm ovulating this month so I have a month off!!! Here's to 2010 POD ladies!


----------



## chefamy1122

So what is everyone drinking tonight?


----------



## LeaArr

I'm going to be indulging in Sprite, cranberry juice, and vodka. Can't wait. Only 20 mins until I am done work!!


----------



## Redfraggle

Happy New Year everyone!!!

Think I am the worst POD squad member ever!!!! Was neither pregnant or drunk for Christmas or New Year. :blush: Hope all your celebrations were better than mine!


----------



## CareBear

Happy new year POD squad!


----------



## peartree

Hi all, hope you all had a fab Xmas :flower:

I've let the squad down - not pregnant, not D either over Xmas or New year. I did have a few glasses of wine and champagne but I'm ovulating tomorrow, so didn't want to get blinding drunk. Want to keep body in tip top condition. It probably doesn't even make sense, but I didn't want to take the risk. :blush:

May 2010 be our year! :dust:


----------



## Farie

Happy New Year everyone ... shall we start a new 2010 group?
The POD 2010 PMA Association?


----------



## tansey

yes lots of PMA needed! :hugs:


----------



## Redfraggle

Thanks Peartree!!!! I feel better to know I wasn't the only sober (and not pregnant) POD squad member!!

Fairie - I like it. PMA is the way to go!


----------



## Sambatiki

Alright PODSTERS!!! 

Hope you all had a SUPER :drunk: New year!!! 

Sorry I have been MIA xxx Wasnt :drunk: at crimbo but made up for it NYE and the 2nd Jan! xxxx


----------



## krissi

Did we have any BFPs or were we all just drunk?


----------



## LeaArr

Seems to me we were all :drunk:


----------



## Redfraggle

Haven't heard of any POD pregnancies! Saving them all for 2010! :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

...and we shall all get one in 2010!!


----------



## babymaybe

Farie said:


> Happy New Year everyone ... shall we start a new 2010 group?
> The POD 2010 PMA Association?

YES YES YES PLEASE!! Although I am back on the wagon now....

Happy New Year - every one back to work? Rubbish isn't it?!


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah. It's my second day back at work and I feel as though I didn't have a break at all.


----------



## krissi

I was going to try for a sober start to 2010 but last night I thought sod it, will try and refrain from now on.... well at least till the weekend!


----------



## LeaArr

Just wanted to check in and see how the POD ladies are. I hope you are all well.


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi there Ladies,
I have been MIA for a while...hope everyone is ok and doing well *


----------



## peartree

Hi Naddy! I was just looking up the old Muskattcer thread yesterday and wondering how you were. How are you? :hugs:


----------



## MommySierra

peartree said:


> Hi Naddy! I was just looking up the old Muskattcer thread yesterday and wondering how you were. How are you? :hugs:

*Hey Pear girl, 
Hows it going for you?? I sure missed you guys!!!  As for me, after that  AF visited me for 130 days straight  I managed to get back on bc for three months to try to regulate me, I am taking my last pill today and hopefully I can get back on my ttc wagon.
I was a little depressed and for what seemed like something was in the water at my office, everyone was getting pregnant but me 
I have decided that I will not give up this fight and I plan on jumping back on the horse hopefully by May.
I promise not to chicken out of my HSG dye test and follow my specialists instructions.

Glad to be back *


----------



## tansey

Hi Nady :wave:
Great to hear from you! Sorry :witch: has been horrible to you! :hugs:


----------



## MommySierra

tansey said:


> Hi Nady :wave:
> Great to hear from you! Sorry :witch: has been horrible to you! :hugs:

*Hi Tansey, 
How are ya girl?? I need to catch up with everyone...I was checking out your ziggy, what is a free go of IVF?? 

Hope your day is a sane one, its raining here in NY and the weather is only making me feel BLAH* :cry:.

:hug:


----------



## tansey

Hun in the UK depending on where you live and a whole load of other criteria like age, weight, if you have other kids etc -you can get up to 3 free goes of IVF. I was living in 1 of 2 places in the country where you get NO goes for free BUT we moved in Oct and now i live somewhere where we get 1 free go of IVF.
I hope that is clear :rofl:


----------



## MommySierra

*OMG THATS GREAT!!! My Fingers & Toes are crossed for you!!!  I think I will have to google if they do that in New York, although I think my weight alone will probably not make me eligible SIGH 
*


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone!! :wave:

Nady its good to see you hun!! You really need to get a journo so we know where to find you! xxx 

Im sorry to hear that the slag bag was awful to you :hugs: I really hope that the BC has got you all back on track. When are you getting your HSG done?? Im getting mine may time too!! xxx 

I read in Chris's journo that you can get some help in the US for IVF... maybe ask in the LTTC main boards. 

Hope to see you soon! xxx Good luck :dust:


----------



## LeaArr

I think most places either have government funding or charitiable funding to help with IVF costs. In the province I live in, they don't cover any IVF treatments, but they do have a fund through the fertility clinic that I am at right now that helps couples with the costs of it all.


----------



## MommySierra

LeaArr said:


> I think most places either have government funding or charitiable funding to help with IVF costs. In the province I live in, they don't cover any IVF treatments, but they do have a fund through the fertility clinic that I am at right now that helps couples with the costs of it all.

*
It never even occurred to me to check to see if NY has any type of program, payment plan or funding...I just figured our insurance doesn't cover it, and there goes that  but I will most definitely look into it now, the things one must go through UGH  

I might go for my HSG in May depending on whether or not AF wants to make an appearance, it seem like she comes for months and then leaves for months just to mess with me...oh how I hate that *


----------



## peartree

Sorry to hear about the super long cycle, Naddy, but glad that she's being regulated now so you can get on back to TTC. :hugs:


----------



## MommySierra

*Hey Pear, 
How are you??  I have been out of the loop but trying to get back into this TTC game slowly but surely...Glad to be back and catching up with everyone...I couldn't stay away for long *


----------



## peartree

I'm fine, really well. I've just been through my cycle of ICSI, and got my BFP. Fx that the first scan goes well and I have a little pearette in there. 

I'm glad to see you back on the TTC journey - here's to your 2010 BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies,

Nady - PM Chris77 Im sure that she looked into it.. she might be able to point you in the right direction.

Peartree - CONGRATS sweetie have a very happy and healthy pregnancy! xx


----------

